# Q Add timed reboot to recovery



## doihaveto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it possible to add a 5 or 10 second menu to auto reboot the opening of recovery in any version cwm twrp etc.

Reason:

Right now I am using unofficial AOKP milestone 6 rom

Every time I reboot it goes automatically back to recovery and I know why it does but if we were to add a menu to the opening of our recovery where we had to hit a button within the first 5 or 10 seconds or recovery would auto reboot system for us.

If we did hit a button within the time frame given wala we are greeted with the current 1st page of recovery main menu.

This way a reboot true reboot only would take a while but would be completely automatic and not need me to hit reboot system now in recovery in order to complete it.

Would this be possible or any other such work around to make a true reboot work without manual intervention.

Thanks

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if we can add the boot menu hijack mechanism where the blue led triggers it to go to recovery or not....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought about talking to wizard0f0z about using a variant of his for the X.... the only issue that I would see though is how could we control it booting into recovery unless it executed a k-exec kernel


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM and kernel releases ONLY. Moving to general sub-forum.


----------



## doihaveto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wouldn't you just have to flash a non kexec kernel before you boot into recovery if you wanted to use stock kernel etc

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

landshark said:


> Development section is for ROM and kernel releases ONLY. Moving to general sub-forum.


sorry shark didn't realize it. Would've flagged it lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

